# Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€



## biggiman (21. Januar 2010)

*Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Der Real bei mir in der Nähe haut die einige Laptops raus die angeblich wegen Ausverkaufs reduziert sind .

Eines ist ein Acer Aspire 7730G mit 

T5800
9600M GT 
4GB RAM
17Zoll
mit Win Vista (was ich aber nicht nutzen werde, sondern XP oder7 )

für 599€

Ich habe zuhause einen Desktop zum zocken und wollte ein Laptop zum surfen und gelegentlichen spielen (Anno 1404 z.B. ) auf dem Balkon.
Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Vom Preis her ist das sehr gut. Und für Anno wird es auch reichen, aber vermutlich maximal bei mittleren Detais - hängt auch ein bisschen davon ab, ob die Graka DDR2 oder 3 hat. 

hier haste ein ähnliches, bessere CPU - das hat wohl nur DDR2 (steht sonst immer dabei, wenn es DDR3 hätte): Notebooks Acer Extensa 7630G-654G50N 

Du bekommst alllerdings online zB das hier: Notebooks Toshiba Satellite L350-24U (PSLDCE-00Q00DGR) - hoh.de mit Versand auch unter 600€, und das wäre ein gutes Stück stärker für Spiele., so so ca. 50% schätz ich mal, da der Grafikchip besser ist UND DDR3 hat.


Ach ja: in beiden Fällen wird es nur per Akku aber ein kurzer Spaß - ich hoffe mal, du hast bis zum Balkon dann auch ne Stromversorgung?


----------



## biggiman (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Akku ist für mich nicht entscheidend, überall da wo ich es hin mitnehmen möchte ist Strom 

Da Blick mal einer durch bei den Bezeichnungen der mobilen CPUs. Na dann flitz ich mal da hin und schau nach dem Grafik-RAM.

Wenn allerdings das Toshiba sowieso das leistungsstärkste ist wäre es ja quatsch diese nicht zu bestellen.
Taugt der Laden was?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Das ist einer der größten Hardwareläden neben zB alternate und hardwareversand. Geizhals >2000 Wertungen und Note 1,37. Das ist top: Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du kannst natürlich bei real fragen, ob da noch mehr Rabatt drin wäre und sagen, dass du ein etwas besseres für den gleichen Preis bekommen kannst.


bei den CPUs: je größer die erste Zahl, desto neuer die "Generation", und die zweite Zahl ist quasi die "Leistungsklasse". Ein T6500 is halt besser als ein T6400, der ist wiederum auch etwas besser als ein T5400 - aber in beiden Fällen ist die CPU o.k.


----------



## biggiman (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Das mit dem Rabatt habe ich mir auch schon überlegt  allerdings werden die sich nicht darauf einlassen, bei dem was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht 

Was heißt bei dem Toshiba eigentlich externe Grafikkarte? Ist die separat oder wie? Habe noch nicht gefunden im Netz


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Das muss ein Übertragungsfehler sein, das hat garantiert keine externe Grafikkarte... da gibt es aktuell sowieso kein handelsübliches Notebook, von Fujitsu gab es mal kurze Zeit eines, und nicht grad preiswert.  

Ich vermute, dass damit "dedizierte Grafik" gemeint ist, also dass nicht der onboardchip genutzt wird, sondern eine kleine, separate Grafikkarte eingebaut ist. Das wurde dann bestimmt falsch übersetzt, wahrscheinlich kann man das orignal-Wort als "separat" oder "ausgelagert" übersetzen, und daraus wurde dann "extern"...


----------



## biggiman (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

So das Ding ist bestelllt : .
Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Kein Problem, hoffe der ist dann zu Deiner Zufriedenheit


----------



## biggiman (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Denke schon 
Ich erwarte und brauche ja nicht allzuviel 


.......eine Frage noch: Aufgrund der Leisungsdaten ist es sicher quatsch da Win7 64bit zu installieren oder? Ich nehme mal an, die 0,5 GB die mit 32bit verliere werden damit in keinem Verhätnis stehen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Warum denn nicht 64bit? Das braucht ja nicht mehr leistung. Oder geht es dir nur um das Ersparen der Mühe eine Neuinstallation?


----------



## biggiman (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Ich dacht daß 64bit mehr leistung braucht . Habe in der PCGH mal Vergleichttests von 32bit und 64bit gesehen, bei denen es für die Geschwindigkeit bei z.B. 4GB bei 64bit 8GB brauchte um die gleiche Performance wie bei 32 zu erzielen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere  .


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

So nen Test hab ich noch nie gesehen ^^  Oder war das vlt. bei Vista zu Zeiten, als das noch neu war => unausgereift?


----------



## biggiman (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

naja ich gebe zu es war ein vergleich von fps etc bei spielen ist in meinem fall mit dem laptop evtl nicht zu vergleichen .


ich sitze übrigens gerade am neuen lappi


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*



biggiman schrieb:


> Ich dacht daß 64bit mehr leistung braucht . Habe in der PCGH mal Vergleichttests von 32bit und 64bit gesehen, bei denen es für die Geschwindigkeit bei z.B. 4GB bei 64bit 8GB brauchte um die gleiche Performance wie bei 32 zu erzielen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere  .


 
Ne, da verwechselst was. V64 benötigt mehr Resourcen als V32. Liegt am 64bit Adressrahmen, der benötigt doppelt soviel Speicher. 64bit Anwendung benötigen auch etwas mehr Speicher. Jedoch betrifft das nur  Code Segmente. Daten Segmente(Löwenanteil) benötigen theoretisch nicht mehr Speicher, je nachdem wie effizient die 64bit genutzt werden.  

Performancetechnisch ist die 64bit Variante, in manchen Bereichen sogar mehr als 10x schneller als der 32bit Pedant. Allerdings nur solange volle 64bit verwendet werden. Mit 32bit Software gehts etwas langsamer im Vergleich zum 32bit System.

Wie soll ich sagen. Das Vista64 System derennt sich fast. Allerdings fehlt die passende 64bit Software. Leider gibts noch immer kaum 64bit Proggies. Solang sich das nicht ändert, hat man ein Turbo OS, auf dem primär 32bit Software rumkrebst.


----------



## biggiman (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G T5800 9600M GT für 599€*

Danke


----------

